# Hive 2 - Intrancer Skin Design V2 Update (Dec 2022)



## THE INTRANCER (Nov 27, 2022)

Over recent months, I've been working on a range of different skins for Hive 2. This has required a lot of time because it required a complete rescripting process in which to update an earlier version of Hive and some bugs / graphics fixed along the way. With this completed, I thought it would be nice to give away one of the twelve or so designs I've already created to users of Hive. The one I've included below is based on the first original Hive designs I made with a few design tweaks, which includes the latest updates to the script that I share with the others I've created. This is the first time that I've included a full skin design with all graphics provided.

What makes this skin unique is that you won't find any other skin like this with the latest features for free in regard to version 2 of Hive.

To use the skin.
Unzip the folder and place it in the Hive.data\Support\Themes

*Arterrador-Black V2 Update:
New: Dark Gradient Keyboard - Tab / Matrix / XY Panel Design & Solo Button 
Updated XY Displays *


Download 6MB
T-100-Arterrador-Black-V2

*T-100 Hive Arterrador*
Highlighted Features Include:

New Browser Design
New Knob & Button Design
Dual XY-Pads - Left & Right
Un-Obstructed Numbers (Seq Pattern)
Truncated Text Design
Updated Filter Displays
Updated Pitch & Mod Wheels
Unique Keyboard Section With Panel Display Toggling
Updated Micro Tuning Window
Updated Hexagon Section With Included Waveform Colour Switching


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice Job! I love dark skins.
Downloaded and installed.
Looks great!

Thanks


----------



## outland (Nov 27, 2022)

This looks very cool. Thanks!


----------



## THE INTRANCER (Nov 30, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> Nice Job! I love dark skins.
> Downloaded and installed.
> Looks great!
> 
> Thanks


Thanks


----------



## Kyunghee (Dec 11, 2022)

Made an account just to thank you. Thanks buddy!


----------



## THE INTRANCER (Dec 14, 2022)

Kyunghee said:


> Made an account just to thank you. Thanks buddy!


You've made an account to say thanks? Interesting... You might be interested to know that I have posted skins for Dune 3 here also.


----------



## Kyunghee (Dec 14, 2022)

Well making an account isn't much of an effort anyway is it.
I don't use Dune 3 but if I do Ill be sure to check those skins out.


----------



## THE INTRANCER (Dec 14, 2022)

Link to Dune 3 skins.






Synapse Dune 3.5 - 20+ Skins [Size: Huge] + New Updates


Hi this is my first post here, although you might already know who I am, given my username and 22 years of posting on music production based forums... I've made available for free download the newest interfaces I've been creating and updating over the past week or so. If you like the designs...




vi-control.net


----------



## THE INTRANCER (Dec 17, 2022)

V2 Update released - See post 1.


----------

